# MONTANA-BEROE BULGARIA FIRST LEAGUE



## Football Bet Picks (Mar 17, 2017)

Bulgaria first League
Today played last in the table Montana against strong in last years Beroe. I will bet on away win ,anyway i think they are the better team and the odd was very good - 2,20 
So MONTANA-BEROE 2 2,20 ODD


----------



## Gao (Mar 17, 2017)

Great ! 0:3 !!! Very very good pick !


----------

